# JSP auf Webserver?



## Marsman (15. Feb 2007)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich bin Neuling in der EE-Programmierung und habe heute lokal mittels Tomcat mein erstes Servlet zum laufen gebracht. Sehr schön. Nun frage ich mal auf ganz blöd: Wie kann ich das auf meiner Website im Internet veröffentlichen?  

Ich habe bereits eine Website. Wenn ich die jsp-Datei auf den Webserver übertrage, wird diese beim Aufruf im Browser nicht in HTML umgesetzt. Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen. Aber woran liegt das? Muss beim Webspace-Anbieter auch ein Application-Server installiert sein? Muss ich noch irgendwas konfigurieren?  ???:L 


Titus


----------



## Guest (15. Feb 2007)

Marsman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...Muss beim Webspace-Anbieter auch ein Application-Server installiert sein?...


Jajn. Ein Servlet/JSP-Container wie Tomcat, Resin, Jetty etc. reicht. Die meisten Webspace-Anbieter haben 
so etwas nicht im Angebot. Frage am besten nach. Deine Anwendung wird einfach als eine WAR- oder 
EAR-Datei deployed. Wie dies geht, kannst du in so gut wie jedem Tutorial zu JSP etc. nachlesen
bzw. in der Anleitung des Webspace-Anbieters, wenn eine solche existiert.

Schau dir vielleicht das hier an: http://www.jsp-develop.de/hosting/


----------



## SlaterB (15. Feb 2007)

JSPs sind Teil einer WebApplication,
wichtig ist da die Konfigurationsdatei web.xml, die Anordnung mehrer Unterordner und ähnliches.
-> Tutorials suchen, lesen, und bei deiner Frageweise wohl sehr aufwendig zu verstehen

Ein komplexer Webserver und eine Java-Umgebung sind natürlich auch nötig.

Ein normaler Webspace-Anbieter hat das kaum 
oder du hast bisher immense Ressourcen nicht genutzt und dann unnötig bezahlt.


----------



## Marsman (15. Feb 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wichtig ist da die Konfigurationsdatei web.xml, die Anordnung mehrer Unterordner und ähnliches.
> -> Tutorials suchen, lesen, und bei deiner Frageweise wohl sehr aufwendig zu verstehen



Sorry, falls meine "Frageweise" evtl. etwas zu lessig für dieses Forum war.

Ich habe hier diverse Literatur zu Java und nun auch ein Buch zu Java EE5. Bisher habe ich nur Java SE programmiert und für mich sind diese Server-Geschichten nun mal neu. Abgesehen von meiner Website, die seit einiger Zeit online ist. Außerdem hatte ich ja auch schon geschrieben, dass men Servlet generell schon funktioniert. Dem zu Folge habe ich also die "web.xml" usw.



			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein normaler Webspace-Anbieter hat das kaum
> oder du hast bisher immense Ressourcen nicht genutzt und dann unnötig bezahlt.



Aha, das wollte ich doch nur wissen. Vermutlich hat meiner das auch nicht.

Titus


----------



## Marsman (15. Feb 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schau dir vielleicht das hier an: http://www.jsp-develop.de/hosting/



Ah, sehr interessant. Mir ist dabei noch eine weitere Frage eingefallen: Ist das mit den JSPs eigentlich noch zeitgemäß oder sollte man lieber gleich was anderes lernen?

Titus


----------



## Guest (16. Feb 2007)

Marsman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zeitgemäss wäre Chinesisch. 

Du kannst dir mal JSF (Java Server Faces) vornehmen. JSP Kentnisse sind da aber von Vorteil bzw. Voraussetzung.


----------



## Marsman (16. Feb 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst dir mal JSF (Java Server Faces) vornehmen. JSP Kentnisse sind da aber von Vorteil bzw. Voraussetzung.



Das kommt in meinem Buch einige Kapitel später. Bin schon gespannt, was es damit auf sich hat.


Titus


----------

